# Gonna be getting me a donkey:)



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 24, 2011)

What are the biggest differences between them and horses?I want the good the bad and the ugly,lol.While i'm searching,any particular things to look for or be aware of?I'm looking for a pet,any bigger problem with getting them gelded?Would love any info you want to share,pics are welcome


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 24, 2011)

I love my donkeys! They are not miniature because they are about 40". They are very social and friendly. Love, love, love getting scratched, loved and hugged on. I have a jack, jenny and her baby. They are all sweet. Jenny drives but her power steering is off. They are not easy to train but they are easy to care for. They do not like rain or snow. You need to keep them in a dry place because they are very suceptable (sp) to hoof fungus. My jack is VERY loud and is like a watchdog. You can not walk onto my property with out me knowing it. Jenny is much more quiet. They are very curious and will move things around. (bowls, buckets, etc) I tried to put a goat in with the jack and he picked it up by the scruff of it's neck, I thought he was going to kill it so no more friends for him! Jenny is fine with the goats.

Thats about all I can think of. Oh, I do their feet myself so they are ok with that too.

This is Jack in the summertime.






 

 

This is Jenny (Patty) and her baby from the spring.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 24, 2011)

AWWW... thanks for the pics and reply they are adorable!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 25, 2011)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> AWWW... thanks for the pics and reply they are adorable!



Hope I gave you some good information, anyway.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm going to a farm in the next week or 2 and they have a 4 year old jenny,broke to lead and haul. She was used at a nativity scene,grey dun.They also have several 6-8 month old jacks,spotted for the same price. I'm having a hard time deciding. I'm leaning towards the jenny,she sounds like alot less work,lol.Thanks for letting me ramble



.I found a 5 year old jenny that's 100-150 dollars less but I don't think she's real tame,not sure if she would come around. I would like to still see her.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Jan 26, 2011)

I have 2 donkies both are gelded. 1 is a standard and the other is a mini, they are a hoot to watch and play with. I got the standard as a baby(3 mo.) he was easy to tame and halter break and is a BIG marshmallow wants kisses and scratches all the time. the mini came as a yearling not halter broke or handled much, now he is just like Simon a sweetie and follows me everywhere. they do not like stray dogs or coyotes in the pasture and will inflick major trauma on said violator(sp). they like people and are very respectful towards them. my best advise is slow and easy.


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 27, 2011)

I have 4 donkeys, not minis but less than 10 hands. One Jenny and 3 geldings. They are sweet and curious and just nice to have around. The boys are devoted to the Jenny and do their utmost to oblige when she is in heat....one with considerable success I might add.

However when a donkey says ''no, I won't.'' you better believe it and there is not a lot of point entering into an argument about it.

The Jenny who is halter trained and hauls sounds promising but babies are always tempting aren't they?

When my boys were gelded I was advised to ask (tell) the vet to tie off the cords(?), vessels (?) as donkeys can bleed a lot. That's what I was told anyway.. I guess vets in America would have a lot more experience with donkeys than ours do here where most have probably never seen one.

There is a young woman is the area who does Parelli with here mammoth Jenny with equal parts success and utter frustration.

Good luck with your donkeys quest.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to write this out,opinions welcome. I'v been emailing to 2 people.Farm #1 the lady bought the donkey from a sale for her grandkids for Christmas,they lost interest already. She's asking 150.00,she's 41'' a little bigger than I was looking for.This donkey(daisy) needs her hooves trimmed and lifts them up well.They said she was bashful and she was completely all over me!!! They were shocked



She's pretty (grey). Farm #2they are a big farm,200 head of donkeys,minis,ZEBRA etc. The price is 350.00 any color size etc,well cared for and small cuteness over load! I went in with one jenny no real connection.There were 2 that caught my eye but they were all adorable.I had a connection with barn 1 but should I go back to the big barn for 1 on 1 time,maybe i'v already made up my mind or maybe i'v lost it



. Did I mention that barn #1 they pulled her with the tractor and don't have a clue,i think she was wanting me to bring her home,lol.I hope you guys will help me think this out



Thanks for letting me get this out.


----------



## chandab (Jan 27, 2011)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> I need to write this out,opinions welcome. I'v been emailing to 2 people.Farm #1 the lady bought the donkey from a sale for her grandkids for Christmas,they lost interest already. She's asking 150.00,she's 41'' a little bigger than I was looking for.This donkey(daisy) needs her hooves trimmed and lifts them up well.They said she was bashful and she was completely all over me!!! They were shocked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though she might be a little bigger than you were planning on, I would be inclined to pick the one that I seemed to have a connection with. But, before you make a final decision, it might be wise to go back to the place with several donkeys and try for a little one-on-one time with any that caught your eye, especially if the place is close enough to be convenient to stop in again.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Chandab,the 2 farms are like 5 miles apart. I thought about going back to the big farm for more 1 on 1 time but I hate to bother them again,it was a bit overwhelming there.I have to say I think I would be sad if the bigger jenny sold,think i have made up my mind.I'm gonna wait till tomorrow before I make any calls.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 27, 2011)

Follow your gut. If you can't get her out of your mind then she is the one. I prefer the bigger guys. My minis are all division B minis and my donkeys are about 40".


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Leeapachemoon,to me it's all about the connection and I think we were mean to be



.


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm so excited for you. Did you get her??


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 28, 2011)

They're supposed to bring her this evening



.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 28, 2011)

I will be expecting photos, ASAP!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 28, 2011)

She's here and all tucked in,woohoo! I love this little gal and my wonderful husband who bought her



.Ok now my new years resolution was to figure out how to do these pics



.Are you guys on facebook cause I can actually get them on there,it sends directly from my phone.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 28, 2011)

Leeana is gonna help me out



,the pics aren't great it was dark out so the barn wasn't real bright.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 28, 2011)

Laney's pictures


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 28, 2011)

She's so cute! So happy for you. Nothing like the love of a donkey!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's so cute a couple of the horses are staying the night with her,lol.She hasn't made a sound yet,hope i'm there when she does to see the mini's



.Her hooves a real long and she needs a few groceries but not bad.She lead to the barn pretty good to,once again the people couldn't believe it. I'm looking forward to really getting to know her.


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations. She looks really sweet. Hope all goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo she's gorgeous, what a cute face! How exciting for you - reading through from your first post I was so hoping you would choose this little girl, she seemed as if she could do with a bit of a rescue and was obviously looking to you to do it!






You will soon get her sorted and I'm sure you will have years of love and fun together.

Congratulations!!

Anna


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 29, 2011)

She is so much more than I ever expected



.She followed me everywhere,come to me for guidance and reassurance when she was scared. 100% made the right decision in choosing her



. I'm slowing introducing her to everyone,always the scary part,safety first. Thanks everyone for your support and thoughts


----------



## copperwood farm (Feb 3, 2011)

I just thought I would check in on your new 'barnyard helper' and see how you are managing?????


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 3, 2011)

What's happening??? How's the lucky little girl going now? Is she making friends?

Hope all is well and you are still happy with her.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with the last two posters - would love to know how she's settling in and what she thinks of the minis (and they of her). Has she 'spoken' yet - if she has I bet she was saying "This is a good place to be, I love it here"!

So an update PLEASE.





Anna


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 5, 2011)

I could not be more in love



she's perfect!! I had her hooves done yesterday,she did really good,she was really long.She's out with the mini herd during the day and stalled at night,with a mini neighbor for company.She follows me everywhere,I love it! I'm so happy to have found her. She hears me open the back door and starts talking to me,warms my heart. I'm going to post a couple more pics



. Thanks everyone


----------

